
Prisma transforms your photos into artworks using the styles of famous artists - yurylifshits
https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/24/prisma-uses-ai-to-turn-your-photos-into-graphic-novel-fodder-double-quick/
======
zimpenfish
This is the style transfer neural net stuff much like Dreamscope -
[https://dreamscopeapp.com](https://dreamscopeapp.com) \- I guess.

(Custom filters with the colour matching option in the latest update leads to
some spectacular results.)

